# Looking for a detailer



## v6james (Feb 12, 2008)

Hi there new to the site and wondering if there is any1 in the dumbarton area to detail my car.

Wanting a complete overhaul, machine polish the works

So if any1 knows of 1 even in glasgow area that is willing to travel please pm me with a quote.

picture is attached


----------



## Exclusive Car Care (Jan 14, 2007)

try Jon (member- surferrosa) or Mark (member-v12msm) or the guys at Polished Bliss (members- WX51 TXR or clark) or member (Davekg)

Not sure how far they are away but worth a pm as Im sure they could point you in the right direction


----------



## extreme-detail (Nov 7, 2005)

Gleamingkleen said:


> try Jon (member- surferrosa) or mark (member-v12msm) or the guys at polished Bliss (members- WX51 TXR or clark)
> 
> Not sure how far they are away but worth a pm


did you forget someone else then


----------



## Exclusive Car Care (Jan 14, 2007)

extreme-detail said:


> did you forget someone else then


or extremedetail:thumb: 
sorry-didnt realise you were from scotland


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Stay in Glasgow my self fully moblile too.


----------



## extreme-detail (Nov 7, 2005)

Grizzle said:


> Stay in Glasgow my self fully moblile too.


TUT TUT grizzle you dont support the forum by paying to be a pro but you think you should be allowed to get work off the back of DW

time for you to pay up i think


----------



## DE 1981 (Aug 17, 2007)

extreme-detail said:


> TUT TUT grizzle you dont support the forum by paying to be a pro but you think you should be allowed to get work off the back of DW
> 
> time for you to pay up i think


deleted as offence caused unintensionally


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

I've got a car so that means I'm fully mobile, does that make me a pro  :lol:


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

spitfire said:


> I've got a car so that means I'm fully mobile, does that make me a pro  :lol:


yes...now pay up!! :wave:


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

aye eh......Look a flying pig!...there...


----------



## DE 1981 (Aug 17, 2007)

[
deleted


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Grizzle's a tool!!!


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

Grizzle said:


> yes...now pay up!! :wave:


 Yippee


----------



## DE 1981 (Aug 17, 2007)

deleted


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Still a tool


----------



## DE 1981 (Aug 17, 2007)

deleted


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Tool....yet still!!


----------



## extreme-detail (Nov 7, 2005)

guys there is a new member comes on here and its his first post and you 2 hi jack this post and insulting each other come on now 

i think you 2 should meet up and make up :thumb:


----------



## Exclusive Car Care (Jan 14, 2007)

come on guys, what ever problems you 2 got deal with it between yourselves via pm not on a open forum


----------



## DE 1981 (Aug 17, 2007)

Grizzle said:


> I'm going to stop replying to you, it must be waaay past your bedtime and you wont be able to get to sleep without your dummy that you just spat


deleted from tool number two


----------



## DE 1981 (Aug 17, 2007)

Gleamingkleen said:


> come on guys, what ever problems you 2 got deal with it between yourselves via pm not on a open forum


deleted


----------



## DE 1981 (Aug 17, 2007)

Apologies to other members for my spat with grizzle all sorted out like adults


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Gavb said:


> Apologies to other members for my spat with grizzle all sorted out like adults


Indeed Apologys


----------



## Deanoecosse (Mar 15, 2007)

Well done Mrs Grizzle for throwing the big man some raw meat. The big bear now crawls away contented, to chew on his prey amongst the long grass


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Deanoecosse said:


> Well done Mrs Grizzle for throwing the big man some raw meat. The big bear now crawls away contented, to chew on his prey amongst the long grass


Dont expect a warm welcome tomoz afternoon when your round for that!! lol


----------



## DE 1981 (Aug 17, 2007)

Deanoecosse said:


> Well done Mrs Grizzle for throwing the big man some raw meat. The big bear now crawls away contented, to chew on his prey amongst the long grass


hey come on now no more flames mate im a veggie lol


----------



## v6james (Feb 12, 2008)

thanks for the replys guys


----------



## v6james (Feb 12, 2008)

as well as the entertainment lol


----------



## Paul-T (Nov 2, 2006)

Grizzle said:


> Stay in Glasgow my self fully moblile too.


:lol: I like that. Someone else does this and its 'flys around sh1t' (your words not mine!).


----------



## Mark M (Nov 29, 2006)

Give Dave KG a holla!


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

Custom Detailers said:


> Grizzle's a tool!!!


ur mad:devil:


----------



## Silva1 (Sep 16, 2007)

did v6james ever get his car detailed ...


----------

